# ME once again



## nofronts (Nov 5, 2009)

Hmm im INFP but: Im not romantic ( maybe i used to but now im not at all romantic), I dont like fantasy at all ( including movies and books), i dont have emo style or any other ( im just normal), I dont avoid ppl and i do go to discos and pubs but not very often like once a week is s must. But i do like daydream and think about things that can happen in the future ( planning all the good things to come true) but i dont do anything to make it happen , im a person - only talking and no action as im a flash in the pan - discouraging very quickly.
Im not a doer im too lazy. I love to be served  I m too self-aware and cant take criticisim. I dont care about the rules, i always do things my own way to the point that i prefer to have it my own way or nothing at all. Yeah i treat ppl equally i mean i dont think sb is worse because he/she is ugly or poor ( but that begins to be change as turned out that ppl arent thankful at al for being kind to them, they make use of it and try to take it out on you thats ridiculous but that s true that s why im thinking that if sb is a bungle he should remain that way), lol im also hypocritial - idk how can i lie to myself sometimes, i like to observe ppl and than making the general picture of a person, Im talkative as hell but not at the very beginning of a social talk i mean at first contact. I m not effusive and tent to bottle up feelings. I dont like talk about myself. that s why i know lots of stuff about others but they dont know real me. They just know an illusion of what im, like they were different roles im playing all the time. Im trying to keep an upper lip stiff all the time so that nobody can see that im weak sometimes. That if any1 saw that im INFP they would laugh it off. But the worst thing that makes me INFP is that im self-destructive which gives me hell of the time i dont know how to change it ( It s also a fact that i socialise with ppl that are uncompetetive for me i mean im best among them which gives me illusion of being really talented. But in actuality im an avarage. Lol i want to be the best like others im going mad when i cant excel at sth  Selecting weaker friends that i can tower over them dont do the trick it like taking dope and live in delusion [;


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

You're a very good person, you ought to be honest with yourself, no one who really likes you will care anyway, blah blah blah.

And I don't mean to be rude, but what does this have to do with deciding personality type?


----------



## nofronts (Nov 5, 2009)

hehe ok let me explain it to u step by step like to a dummy. Throughout the discourse i was trying to make point that im volalite and i play many roles. One day im in the disco and all eyes on me, but next two weeks i stuck at home watching tv, reading and occasionaly have a beer with mates  I can be everything i want u know what i mean? i can be manipulative i can be sweet i can be mean i can be rude whatever.. Im just fake.. All is dependant on my mood and possible benefits.. That s called framing [;


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

I didn't ask to be treated like an idiot, thank you.

I understand that. Anyone can use this skill, and we all do: although I prefer to keep quiet and not talk to anyone, frequently I must take the lead in conversations because people expect me to lead. Furthermore, I'm often the problem solver for others, even if I don't (and I usually do not) understand. Different roles for different expectations. It's not the same as yours, being fake, but similar.

My question was, how does this fit the forum you put it in? This could work just as well in the Myers Briggs Forum, or the General Chat.


----------



## nofronts (Nov 5, 2009)

well man u dont get the point again. It s not a skill it s my nature!!!! it fits because in the test it turned out that im INFP but in reality im not (thx god)


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

So you're not actually an INFP? What are you then? And why would it be so bad to be an INFP?


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

nofronts said:


> hehe ok let me explain it to u step by step like to a dummy. Throughout the discourse i was trying to make point that im volalite and i play many roles. One day im in the disco and all eyes on me, but next two weeks i stuck at home watching tv, reading and occasionaly have a beer with mates  I can be everything i want u know what i mean? i can be manipulative i can be sweet i can be mean i can be rude whatever.. Im just fake.. All is dependant on my mood and possible benefits.. That s called framing [;


So you're a human being?


----------



## billydamndean (Oct 26, 2009)

Infp haters!
nofronts beware


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

We're not 'hating' on the original poster just because we (mostly I) question him. It's not really contributing anything to the topic. If you have anything to say to me specifically, please take it to PM.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Try the Paragon Test to work out your order of letters. Click on my signature. Cognitive alteration is possible to improve life quality, if others let you.

NF always have problems with the Others.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

billy and nofront please don't start shit again. No front you had no reason to go off on grey like that, she was only trying to help. Billy don't troll the thread, I already moved your to spam as it is. Keep it in there. 

I will begin handing out warnings to anyone who inflames this again. This goes to everyone.


----------



## nofronts (Nov 5, 2009)

trying to help doesnt equal with insulting. He was trying to tell that my post is useless and not being rude at the same time. 

Well all boils down to reframing.Reframing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I get a sensor vibe from your posts, I'd look into ISFP, or ISFJ. 

This is my opinion.


----------



## nofronts (Nov 5, 2009)

Scruffy thx for ur contribution but as i said before im a slacker.. so u need give those two a miss


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

How about ExTP? Ever checked those?


----------



## nofronts (Nov 5, 2009)

U caught me on this one. never heard of


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

You should check them out. ESTP, ENTP or maybe even ENTJ. Probably not. But read and see. 
What could also be is that you are a completely other type, but for some reason stuck in your shadow-functions (stress or anything else). Just throwing that out there. 
However, read up and let us know I guess =3


----------



## nofronts (Nov 5, 2009)

u took it from my mouth. Lol maybe not took it but make me realize now. Yeah u r right i stuck in shadow-functions (as u call it) im stressed out nowadays so i somehow got the crazy idea that im INFP. U r my savior u saved me from hanging myself


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Yai for sarcasm. =P 
I mean...I am soooo glad I saved you. Let's hug! *lol*
:tongue: :wink:


----------



## nofronts (Nov 5, 2009)

lol i ve just noticed u r a girl...  so i went like wtf?? gay?? after reading u wana hug me  Lol ok no prob hug and kiss hun


----------

